# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Διάμετρος και διατομή καλωδίου

## nos7

Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω τι καλώδιο πρεπει να βάλω σε μια ηλεκτρολογικη εγκαταση αναλογα τα μετρα και την ενταση?????????υπαρχει ενας τυπος με συνυμητονα αλλα δεν μπορω στην δουλεια να καθομαι να υπολογιζω συνυμητα!!!!!!!μηπως υπαρχει κατι πιο κατανοητο και ευκολο?????(εαν οχι πειτε μοθ αυτον με τα συνυμητονα)

----------


## chip

Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι το κάνουν βάση πίνακα.... για το ρεύμα (αλλά δεν έχω πρόχειρο τον πίνακα). Στη συνέχεια ελέγχουν τη πτώση τάσης δίνει αυτή η διατομή στα μέτρα που θέλουν και αν είναι πάνω από 2% (αν δεν με απατά η κακή μου μνήμη) πάνε σε μεγαλύτερη διατομή.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πρακτικά: 1,5mm# έως 10Α, 2,5mm# έως 16Α, 4μμ# έως 20A, 6mm# έως 25Α και για την κεντρική παροχή 10mm#

----------


## xifis

ελπιζω αυτο να ειναι κατατοπιστικο!

----------


## nos7

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για τον ενδιαφερων σας και για τις απαντησεις αλλα ακομα μια απορια.....θελω π.χ να τραβηξω μια γραμμη για εναν εργατη σε ενα σκαφος οποθ εχουμε 12 volt παροχη συνεχη και ο εργατης ειναι 1200 watt και με αποσταση περιπου στα 10 μετρα!!!!!!!εκει τι κανω??????????

----------


## tasosmos

Αν καταλαβα καλα ο γενικος τυπος που ζητας ειναι ο S=(2ρLP) / [k(U^2)(cosφ)^2] 
οπου S η διατομη, ρ η ειδικη αντισταση, L μηκος αγωγου, P ισχυς φορτιου, k ποσοστο απωλειας ισχυος στον αγωγο, U παρεχομενη ταση, cosφ απο τον συντελεστη ισχυος φορτιου (αν μιλαμε για εναλλασσομενο).

Με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση βρηκα και αυτα που ισως σου κανουν http://www.edreference.com/default.asp http://www.freesunpower.com/wire_calc.php#startGrn

Παντως για 100Α μεγιστο ρευμα θα ελεγα να βαλεις καλωδιο σαν εκεινα που χρησιμοποιουνται στις ηλεκτροκολλησεις για να εισαι ησυχος. (η πηγη σιγουρα μπορει να δωσει τετοια ρευματα?)

----------

electrifier (25-11-11)

----------

